# Lenze Servo Umrichter mit Synchronantrieb



## GobotheHero (26 März 2010)

Hallo =)

Ich habe in einer Achse einen 9300 Umrichter drin, der einen Synchronmotor auf einer Achse steuert.
Über eine Referenzfahrt wird der Resolverwert genullt.
Ich habe jetzt das Problem das der Resolverwert in die falsche Richtung läuft.
Es sollte also von rechts nach links positive Werte kommen.
Der Resolverwert läuft leider ins Negative.

Die Applikation  im Umrichter umzuschreiben ist zu kompliziert.
Die Auswertung in der SPS auf negative Werte umzuschreiben ist auch erst mal zu Aufwendig.

Bei Asynchronmotoren bin ich es gewohnt einfach Sin und Cos zu tauschen, die Phasen am Motor zu drehen und schon ist alles in Butter.

Mach ich dies jedoch bei diesem Synchronmotor gibt der Antieb quasi Vollgas.
Wie kann ich einen Synchronmotor so drehen das es klappen würde !?

Gruß Gobo


----------



## trinitaucher (27 März 2010)

Ist es ein Lenze-Motor? Betreibst du den Motor im Servobetrieb (geregelt) oder quasi wie nen   Asynchronmotor nur gesteuert?

Kenne die Lenze-Teile nicht, deswegen eine allgemeine Einschätzung:

Wenn sich der Motor korrekt dreht, vom Servoumrichter also korrekt bestromt wird, und nur der Anzeigewert falsch ist, hilft nur ne entsprechende Umparametrierung.

Wenn du das Feedbacksystem umbaust oder am Motor Phasen tauscht, kann der Umrichter den Motor nicht mehr korrekt bestromen und die Kiste geht durch.
Es gibt doch im Umrichter sicherlich ne Funktion um die Verdrahtung zu überprüfen, oder? Wenn diese Prüfung positiv verläuft, musst du nichts umverdrahten und du kommt um ne Umprogrammierung nicht herum.


----------



## GobotheHero (28 März 2010)

Hallo !
Ja der Motor ist von Lenze (Typ: MCS).
Er wird im Servobetrieb betrieben.

Wenn ich nur eins tausche Feedback / Motoranchluss ist mir das klar das es nicht funktioniert.
Ich habe aber beides getausch und dann verstehe ich es nicht mehr, da es ja quasi ein symetrisches System ist. Dem Motor sollte es doch egal sein wie rum er läuft, wenn das Feedbacksystem eine dazu passende Rückmeldung gibt oder ?

Ich sollte dann nur noch die Pollage automatisch identifizieren lassen und los.
Evtl. hat die Identifikation nicht geklappt ?


----------



## Per (29 März 2010)

Hallo GobotheHero,

bin mir im Moment nicht ganz sicher, aber Versuchs mal mit  dem Parameter C1208 Polarität Lage-Istwert	Invertierung des Lage-Istwertes.

Gruß Per


----------



## GobotheHero (7 April 2010)

*...*

So, ich bin weiter gekommen =)

Den Parameter gibt es leider im 9300 nicht. Evtl. aber im Positionsregler ?

Bei einem Synchronmotor kann ich die Phasen nicht am Ausgang des 9300 drehen. Dadurch ist natürlich auch der Anschluß des sin/cos Gebers festgelegt. Es gibt keine Möglichkeit das zu ändern.

Wir haben leider eine Software im Umrichter, die keine negativen Werte verarbeiten kann, also musste ich in der SPS-Software einige Sachen umschreiben, da ich mit dem FB-Editor noch nicht so Fit bin und eine Lösung her musste.

Gruß 
Gobo


----------



## Backdoor (8 April 2010)

Hallo 

Sollte eig. CST

 [FONT=&quot]C1206/0                Lagepolarität invertieren, falls sich der Antrieb in die falsche Richtung dreht[/FONT]

sein.

findest du aber auch unter Dialog Grundeinstellungen 



Lg Backdoor


----------



## GobotheHero (9 April 2010)

Dieser Parameter ist im Servo Regler ohne Positionierung auch nicht verfügbar.
Aber Danke!

Gruß
Gobo


----------

